# What rods does everyone use?



## Ferg11 (May 20, 2010)

What kind of rods does everyone on here use? What is your favorite and why?


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

For bass and trout I use St Croix's and Mudhole MHX rods. For muskies, I have a combo of St. Croix, Lamiglass, and Tackle Industries. Each has their place.

jeremy


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Vertias....they are light, they are strong and sensitve and the don't break the bank.


----------



## dinkcatcher (Jul 4, 2009)

I've bought two dobyns with micro guides this year and have to say they are the most sensitive rods I've ever owned. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

I have 4 st croixs and 3 Abu gracias, the Abu garcias are the ones I paid full price for, 2 vendettas and a veritas... I like my st. Croixs a little more but for the money the garcias have been pretty darn good.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I have one G Loomis and the rest of my rods are Shimano. I bought the Loomis to see if the reality was as good as the hype. And it is. But I just can't justify the cost. Shimano makes some quality rods. And I use all Shimano reels so I figured a Shimano rod would balance perfectly with their reels.


----------



## yogi (Apr 27, 2010)

Abu garcia and a ugly stick


Fish long and Hard


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

i have a few dozen g loomis rods, a few abu veritas and verdict rods, a few dobyns rods, a few powell rods. i prefer my loomis rods but for the money, the abu garcia rods are pretty sweet. the dobyns rods are extremely nice as well. the powell rods i have are strictly for hardcore, heavy duty action, but they are stout.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Abu Garcia Veritas. Only other rod I own is a KVD cranking rod, which is sweet for that purpose.

Sent from my htc EVO 4G


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I have St. Croix Avid, Shimano Crucial, Fenwick Elite Tech, BPS Carbonlite, Berkley Shock. 

Fenwick and Berkley are favored, for feel & performance. But, the others are exceptional in their own right!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Mostly customs built on Lamiglas, Batson or MHX blanks...one Lucky Craft and one Megabass. Looking to add a couple more Megabass rods to the arsenal.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

(4) 6'6" MH 2 piece Abu's. Everything else was given to the local "Teach a kid to fish" Program!
I do want a SUPER Nice Custom pole like Tok someday!!


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

I'll start with my spinning rods. 3 6'6" M Ugly Sticks, 1 BPS XPS Extreme 7'6" MH, 4 Dawia D-Shock 6'6" M and lastly for my spinning set ups I have a 6'6" ML Berkley Lighting Rod. As for my casting I do not have much but, they get the job done. I bought the Ugly Stick 6'6" MH low profile baitcasting combo as my first setup, still use it to this day, 6'6" M BPS XPS Extreme and lastly, a still new in the package 7'3" Abu Garcia Vendetta (waiting on some cash to buy a Black Max to stick on it.)


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

I build mine. Most of mine are built on Batson blanks in a variety of materials, lengths, powers, and actions. I also have rods built on Swampland/Seeker, Mudhole MHX, and Cabela's XML blanks.

The reason I build my own is that I get complete control over the rod (grip length, grip shape, component selection, guide placement, etc.), and it doesn't take much to build a better performing rod than most any factory rod. Perhaps the most important reason is that I can build rods with lengths, actions, and powers that you don't normally find on the shelf. You'll also find that there some blanks used in trout/salmon fishing or inshore fishing that are great options for freshwater fishing.

Beyond that rod selection is a very personal thing. You'll find of the guys that posted about custom rods on this thread that we all have different preferences. Manufacturer A might roll an incredible finesse blank, Manufacturer B might build the perfect cranking blank, Manufacturer C might build the perfect flipping blank to one person. Then someone else may prefer different blanks from other manufacturers across the board.

The best advice when choosing a rod is to go out and play with some to see what you like.

Joe


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Very impressive Joe! That is a talent I now wish I had....My Grandfather built custom poles and I wish I had paid attention!
Now, I still don't have the patience!




grub_man said:


> I build mine. Most of mine are built on Batson blanks in a variety of materials, lengths, powers, and actions. I also have rods built on Swampland/Seeker, Mudhole MHX, and Cabela's XML blanks.
> 
> The reason I build my own is that I get complete control over the rod (grip length, grip shape, component selection, guide placement, etc.), and it doesn't take much to build a better performing rod than most any factory rod. Perhaps the most important reason is that I can build rods with lengths, actions, and powers that you don't normally find on the shelf. You'll also find that there some blanks used in trout/salmon fishing or inshore fishing that are great options for freshwater fishing.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Saint (Apr 13, 2009)

I have 6 duckett rods best rods I've ever owned and they are light and very very sensitive I still have some of my quantum rods but more than likely I will replace those with duckett too. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## iSeth (May 7, 2012)

I use Abu Garcia 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Intimidator said:


> (4) 6'6" MH 2 piece Abu's. Everything else was given to the local "Teach a kid to fish" Program!
> I do want a SUPER Nice Custom pole like Tok someday!!


You just gotta do it.


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

Intimidator said:


> Very impressive Joe! That is a talent I now wish I had....My Grandfather built custom poles and I wish I had paid attention!
> Now, I still don't have the patience!


Thanks. The basics of rod building are not hard, but it does require a lot of patience, especially getting the first few builds under your belt.

Joe


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Form bass I am using St. Croix and Abu Garcia.

Catfish I use Ugly Sticks.


----------



## dinkcatcher (Jul 4, 2009)

I bought a 7'6" veritas winch about a month ago and te first fish I caught on it was a 4.5lb largie. Thought it was gonna be my lucky rod until Saturday when it hung up in about 10' of water and I barely pulled on it and it exploded into three pieces. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I hope you are returning it...I have heard that Abu's customer service is great.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2012)

st. croix premiers in lt. ml and med. power. st. croix avid in ml power. berkley air steelhead rod, berkley bionix casting rods for cats, and i have one old orvis fly rod for gills.


----------



## Stauff (Mar 7, 2005)

Feathercast rods on Rainshadow blanks, by Brian Althouse.
They're hand-made rods for less than the price of a St. Croix Avid.


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

Gloomis bronzeback 7 ft M for Cranks
St Croix Avid 6'6 ML general use
St Croix 7 Legend M heavy jig/ bottom bouncer Erie or pike in canada
St Croix 6 ML creek/ canoe fishing
Ugly Stick-6'6 M camping/bank and all around beater rod


----------



## lennyzrx (Dec 31, 2011)

yogi said:


> Abu garcia and a ugly stick
> 
> 
> Fish long and Hard


that about covers it here. 6000,6500, 7000, ABU's Ugly Stik's CALM 10066 Musky rods along with UCCA110170 Cat sticks.

pretty much it.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

my 3 main bass rods and 2 catfish rods are uglysticks. for my 16th birthday my brother got me slipknot's first album, and a 5'0 ultra light ugly stick with shimano reel. that set up still exists and works great! sadly the slipknot cd was stolen with the rest of my cds and stereo head unit...oh well, thank you digital copy!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Early 70's Conolon 7' rod with the matching 510 spinning reel. Couple of old (1950's I believe) Fenwick rods. 7' BPS graphite combo with a bait caster, my first rod and reel that weren't my age or older. A 7' St Croix Triumph, very nice rod. Yesterday I ordered an 8' custom trout rod matched to a spinner. It should be ready by Wednesday for me to use here in Pamlico Sound. I got to try out an identical setup he had built for another customer, it's really sweet.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

For Inland lake bass and walleye/saugeye I have St. Croix Avid. Also use the same rods on Erie when casting or drifting.
For Erie trolling I use Diawa TDR's as I see no need for anything more costly.
For Ontario salmon I use Okuma Dipsy rods and Ugly Stick Big Water Downrigger.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

my go to for wading creeks, and throwing smaller jigs for eyes and crappie is a Loomis Bronzeback SMR 811S-SP its a 6,9 light spinning rod. the handle is perftect for the way I hold the rod with the reel between my pinky and ring finger it has a nice lump that feels good in my hands. Super sensitive and is a little on the lighter side so it casts a mile. I make up for the softer tip by using braid and not being too bashful on the hooksets. The soft tip helps me loose less fish when throwing jerkbaits or cranks. The small trebles don't tear out as easy when the fish shake their heads. Pair this with any quality shimano reel and its hard to beat as a multispecies rod


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

I use Ugly Sticks, for the price you can't beat them, some of them you may have to order if the local place you buy your gear doesn't carry the specific one you need.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Not counting my fly rods, all of the rods that I use are G.Loomis and St. Croix.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

best rod ever made g loomis glx 7' med mbr842c


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I got st.croix avid,premier,triumph,and a steelhead surf noodles rod. I also have a few guide series rods, a bait caster walleye series, a classic baitcaster, a tournement series spinning rod, I also have a berkly xtra heavy action bait caster, a falcon cars micro guide bait caster, a fenwick lunker stick light action, a team diawa small mouth bass series from the 90's, and my favorite rod would be my 6'6" berkley series one medium light. I've had for 11 years and love fishing with it the most. I've brought in some 12 lb carp with it jig fishing for walleye. It is so light and durable and the most sensitive rod I've ever used.

promag


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Mitchell fulcrum's and berkly lighting rods


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Anyone else have pics of the arsenals?


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Mostly Falcon and Shimano with a Loomis Crankin stick and custom rod thrown in as well.

Not everyone has that cool of stuff to take pictures of Toku...


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Fish G3 said:


> Mostly Falcon and Shimano with a Loomis Crankin stick and custom rod thrown in as well.
> 
> Not everyone has that cool of stuff to take pictures of Toku...


I like looking at a lot different tackle...and it is easier to convince the insurance company if something unthinkable happens. 

Your arsenal would be cool to see. It has variety.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I use my 1940s rod handel from sears and took the steel blade off and replaced it with a fiber glass see threw type that I bought new back when they hit the market say 1950 and it was my then custom rod. was blue and it now has fadded and just has a tint of blue. man I am still useing it today and call it my magic wond bet it took a dump truck full fish out the lakes as I fish 2 or 3 times a week. no woder theres non for rest of you. sorry but I have this bat habit. LOL


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

My arsenal is down to a 6' Uglystick and a 6' Rhino; both spinning (my favorite), both 8 lb line (good middle ground so I can land most fish in most situations), and both essentially indestructable. I also have a little zebco spincast for when I bring a friend/sister/girlfriend along 
I keep a little collapsable in the back of my truck for emergencies / unexpected chances to get a line in the water. There is also a Ron Popiel Pocket Fisherman somewhere at my parents' house 
The tip broke off my Bass Pro catfish rod, and I will either try to fix it or just buy a new one when I get some more cash. I also have a 7' shakespear rod of some sort but the tip broke off down to the second guide; it would be useable like this in a pinch but I haven't needed to break it out yet. I plan on also getting an ultralite ugly stick at some point for creek fishing, and a 7' med-heavy to learn how to baitcast and to try hitting up the steelhead run in Cleveland for the first time.


----------



## JustinHeider (Jul 19, 2012)

For trolling I love the cabelas planer board series rods in the 8'6" length. For jigging and casting I like a 7" St. Croix tournament.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

For casting jigs and small spinners, 7' med action spinning rod. 1 pc,2 pc,no particular favorite. Perfect size good on about anything from panfish to walleye/saugeye.

Trolling: 8 1/2' med/med heavy IM6 and higher salmon rods for my siderods rigged with superbraids. I'll feel every little vibration on my crank regardless of wind and wave action. I can feel the slightest weed and tiny 1' snagged minnows!!! Those rod tips tell me everything that the crank is going through!!!

Any basic 8 1/2' trolling,downrigger,dipsy rod for my planerboard rods. Refurbished salmon rods will suffice for the planerboards.Nothing too particular for me there.


----------

